# Homemade Sofa Server



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't turn out too bad,got the width wrong since they called for a mortise and tenon and I used biscuits, but whatever
Thanks for looking


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Still serves the intended purpose, and I can't tell.....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job Tripp, so how are you going to finish it?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what Semipro said.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

works for me, it looks great. I would like to see a picture of the finish.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Sofa Server*



Tripp1 said:


> Didn't turn out too bad,got the width wrong since they called for a mortise and tenon and I used biscuits, but whatever
> Thanks for looking


Looks real good.

John Bradshaw [email protected]


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Not sure how I want to finish it.
Probably polyurethane.... To keep in simple.
This is my first go around using Poplar, and I really like it.
Will poly finish poplar well?


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice job. does the biscuits hold up as well as the mortise/tenon joints?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Tripp.

Please, tell me what is wrong with it?


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

The bottom is a bit wider than the front, because of using the biscuits

So far so good on the biscuits, the mortise and tenons would probably be stronger, but I'll see how it holds up.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Tripp1 said:


> Didn't turn out too bad,got the width wrong since they called for a mortise and tenon and I used biscuits, but whatever
> Thanks for looking


this is great! my boyfriend would love this for his laptop....
I kinda like my lap top on my lap because its toasty.


----------

